# rust-oleum epoxy shield



## Cichlid1990 (Sep 29, 2016)

hey guys started a diy 3d background, and i wanted to know is epoxyshield roof patch aquarium safe? i have some laying around and i cant find any articles say it is or isnt has anyone tried it or knows if it is fish friendly?


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

If I were you, I'd stick to something that's been tried by others. I don't know anything about this product.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

My thoughts are the same as Kanorin's. A tube of GE silicone *1 is only $4.50 at any hardware store, so why chance something that is unproven.


----------



## Cichlid1990 (Sep 29, 2016)

thanks guys yeah i didnt use it. i went with drylok but can you tint it with a latex acryilic paint? all the hardware store around do not sell cement dye very frustrating... so i ended up tinting it with a latex acyilic grey paint. since there all there was is white i tried 5 different hardware stores -_-


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Haven't tried tinting with paint so I wouldn't feel comfortable saying yes or now on if that will work. You should have a Home Depot / Lowes somewhere near you I'm sure (they are everywhere) they both carry the cement tint.


----------

